# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Activiteit op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum 2013

## Leontien

De afgelopen jaren waren de activiteiten een succes. Zo hebben we de Nationale Gezondheids Quiz, de Nationaal Gezondheidsforum Puzzeltocht en een Gedichtenwedstrijd gehouden. 

Lijkt het jou leuk om in februari 2013 ook een activiteit te doen? Waar gaat jou voorkeur naar uit?

----------

